# found a pigeon that can't fly, need some expert advice! :D



## FoundPigeonNeedHelp (Sep 14, 2014)

hi all!

I found a pigeon in the streets that can't fly (can only hop for short distances).
it eats and drink and doesn't look injured (no blood), but its droppings looks pretty weird and it can't fly. sometimes it stretches the wings.

my plan is to just leave it in my balcony with food and water, hopefully it will manage to fly away on its own. there's plenty of shade and no cats there. 

I'd love to get some advice from you experts  on the following topics:

1. some vet told me to put some sugar in its water for energy. is that a good idea? and what should I feed it with? so far I gave it some bread crumbs, crushed walnuts and sesame.

2. can you take a look at the added picture of the bird & droppings and tell me if you see anything alarming? most of the day it just sits there in the corner, sometimes it walks around and eat/drinks some.

3. it has like dozens of pigeon flies (not lice, the big ugly fly-looking things). is it serious? or is it like lice and all wild birds have it?

4. should I worry about it jumping off the balcony and put some barricade? or is it smart enough to know not to jump off?

5. should I provide some housing for the night, like a box or something? what does it like?

if you have any other tips it would be very appreciated! 








[/url]
upload a gif[/IMG]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for taking action and helping this needy bird.

Keep bird in a safe place, indoors in a carrier.

Here are the first steps to caring for bird: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


warmth, hydrate, then feed. Wild bird seed will do for now.

Please check keal/breast bone and see if it is sharp. If it is, the bird is starving and will need to be fed by hand if it doesn't eat well on it's own. *


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

this is a young bird maybe just out of nest and hungry just feed and water will do a lot


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

His droppings look like starvation droppings. He isn't getting enough to eat. You are not giving him what he needs to eat. He needs at least a wild bird seed mix. To it you could add dry split peas and lentils. Bread isn't very nutritious, and sesame is too small. The droppings show that he isn't getting enough nutrition. Just give him plain water. And leaving him outside unprotected is asking for a predator to swoop in and take him. Especially where he is white. Hawks, owls..............both would find him yummy. He needs to be kept inside in a cage or carrier as Skyeking has mentioned. If he doesn't eat on his own, then come back and we can explain about hand feeding. He isn't feral. He is a domesticated bird, and his chances aren't at all good out there on his own.
As was also mentioned by Skyeking, he needs to be warmed and rehydrated before he is fed. A cold bird or a dehydrated bird cannot digest food.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Also feel his crop for undigested food, sometimes obstructed crop can also lead to starvation, though the bird is eating and drinking.


----------



## FoundPigeonNeedHelp (Sep 14, 2014)

hi all thank you for your answers!

today it did look pretty weak (it walked around and tripped & fell over a stick), didn't look too well. :/

I checked his breast bone and it's sharp. I'll go buy a proper bird food right now, but in case it wouldn't eat how do I feed by hand? 
as for predators - there are no hawks nor owls where I live, but some crows. are crows a threat to it?
kunju - how do I check his crop? what am I suppose to feel?

I really don't want to put it in a cage I want to give it a chance to fly away 

thanks again!

UPDATE: it ate lots of the bird food so it looks better now


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Keep this bird warm, it is extremely important for a starved bird. Keep plenty of food in a dish so it can eat when it wants to, along with water.

The bird needs time to regain its strenth, it isn't flying because it is starved.

This a possibly a domestic bird that needs a home, do not release.*


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

If you can feel the breast bone, it is probably a case of malnutrition. You can also give him defrosted peas, slightly warm. They will help to fatten him up. Hold him firmly inside a towel with the head sticking out, and open his beak, place a pea, and allow him to swallow on his own. You can give around 20-30 peas in one feeding. Feed thrice a day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you give it a chance to fly away, and he does, then he probably won't last. He's a domestic bird, not a feral, and doesn't know how to survive in the wild. Probably why he is in trouble now. Don't let him go. Confine him in some sort of cage. He doesn't know any better, and won't make it out there.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> If you give it a chance to fly away, and he does, then he probably won't last. He's a domestic bird, not a feral, and doesn't know how to survive in the wild. Probably why he is in trouble now. Don't let him go. Confine him in some sort of cage. He doesn't know any better, and won't make it out there.


*DITTO! ^ ^ ^*


----------



## FoundPigeonNeedHelp (Sep 14, 2014)

Jay3, Skyeking - how do you know its domestic? are there any clear signs for it I can validate? and if he starts to fly wouldn't he stay around in the area because I feed him? 
It's just very rare to have pet-pigeons where I live, that's why I doubt he is domestic. 

sorry for being stubborn, I just don't want to cage him unless I'm 100% sure it is necessary..

anyway while we're on the subject, here's a quick update on him:
he is now 100% bugs free (sprayed him), and he eats a lot & looks more vital. something weird I noticed: he goes to sleep really late, like at midnight he is still awake, walking around or eating. is that normal for a pigeon to be up that late??


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

solid white feral pigeons are very rare this is a young bird most people are asleep at midnight to is this bird in light or do you bother it getting up to check I hungry will eat when woke up check around feed stores or where they get animal feed or markets bet you will find a little more about pigeon keeping


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Feral pigeons are not white. He probably got lost from where he lived. Also a white bird won't last long out there, as they stand out like a sore thumb. A hawk or other predator will notice it and grab it. It would never just blend in to a flock of ferals, so again, he would be the one the hawk would pick. I'm sure more people keep them then you know. If he is let out and flies, he will try to find his way home and get lost again, but he would just get grabbed by a bird of prey anyway. No pigeon is safe out flying alone, especially a white one.


----------



## FoundPigeonNeedHelp (Sep 14, 2014)

that makes sense. anyway he seems to be incapable of flying, he tried using his wings few time and they move unevenly, I think one of them might be broken.

meanwhile he is eating some quality food and looks better every day (he is now running around when scared and even pecking when I check on him). his droppings also looks a little different then on his first day.

I will try to find him a good home around here, maybe someone will want him as a pet.


----------

